# What MAC item have you used up the fastest?



## JStarJStar (Jul 5, 2009)

Normally, it takes me forever to finish anything.... BUT, I got the Naked Honey Skin Salve a couple weeks ago and it's practically finished!  It's pretty small, and I have pretty dry skin.... and the rest, as they say, is history!  

What MAC items have you used up quickest?  What items do you *wish* you used up more quickly?


----------



## User93 (Jul 5, 2009)

Select Sheer powder... HATE how fast it ends!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 5, 2009)

I have used up Sugarrimmed d/g, Baby Sparks d/g, Goldyrocks d/g and Extra Amps d/g the fastest and dazzleglasses are the easiest to finish within a week.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I have used up Sugarrimmed d/g, Baby Sparks d/g, Goldyrocks d/g and Extra Amps d/g the fastest and dazzleglasses are the easiest to finish within a week._

 

How often do you re-apply?  I have been working on sugarrimmed for a LONG time... (which is ok, cuz I LOVE it a LOT, lol, but I've been trying to make sure I actually use up some of my items instead of them going bad, and it never seems to end!)


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 5, 2009)

my pressed powders go really fast! esp. my blot powder lol. what can i say i HATE the shine.


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 5, 2009)

My Studio Fix Powder! But I hate when I begin to finish it because it becomes so hard to get all of the product out from around the edges. I am OCD about finishing every little bit of product lol.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_my_apple* 

 
_my pressed powders go really fast! esp. my blot powder lol. what can i say i HATE the shine._

 
Just wanted to say that I love your signature, it's so sweet.  Whenever I read it, I feel a little jealous (but in a good way, lol)...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_My Studio Fix Powder! But I hate when I begin to finish it because it becomes so hard to get all of the product out from around the edges. I am OCD about finishing every little bit of product lol._

 
OOOOH ME TOO!  I hate to waste anything!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_How often do you re-apply? I have been working on sugarrimmed for a LONG time... (which is ok, cuz I LOVE it a LOT, lol, but I've been trying to make sure I actually use up some of my items instead of them going bad, and it never seems to end!)_

 
I re-applied like 2 times a day when I first got it when "Red" She Said collection came out last year and that's when I fell lin love with the dazzleglasses.


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I re-applied like 2 times a day when I first got it when "Red" She Said collection came out last year and that's when I fell lin love with the dazzleglasses._

 
Lol, thanks for the reply.  I also love them.... they are so sparkly and pretty.... *sigh*


----------



## macJunki (Jul 5, 2009)

MSF in Medium/Dark Natural/Shimmer 
Studio Fix Fluid
Expensive Pink e/s
Opal Lustreglass


----------



## Laurie (Jul 5, 2009)

Prep and Prime face with SPF
Masacara


----------



## ShortnSassy (Jul 5, 2009)

bronzer in golden and my blacktrack fluidline. i recently had to re-purchase creme d'nude cremesheen and i've never gone through a lipstick this quickly before!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_My Studio Fix Powder! But I hate when I begin to finish it because it becomes so hard to get all of the product out from around the edges. I am OCD about finishing every little bit of product lol._

 
When this happens to me, I crush up the remaining powder and just use it as a loose powder.  That way there is no waste.


----------



## coquetayloca (Jul 5, 2009)

The one thing that I have truly used down to the last drop is Beaux the lustreglass and Woodwinked is the only eyeshadow I have hit pan on.  Thats about it.


----------



## kittykit (Jul 5, 2009)

Mascara, pressed blot powder, lipglosses and dazzleglasses.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 5, 2009)

Mascara and Dazzleglass.
Its hard to finish up anything else quickly. I have too much makeup!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2009)

my lip stain, tinted lipconditioner and blotpowder


----------



## AjaAbeni (Jul 5, 2009)

Mostly Lip products. Dazzleglasses, lipglasses, mascara. everything else i have too much of!!!!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 5, 2009)

oww and brush cleaner to


----------



## Susanne (Jul 5, 2009)

Face Powder (Blot Powder, Select Sheer Powder, Bronzer)
Plushlash Mascara
Cult of Fave lipglass
Springsheen blush

Edit: Brush Cleanser and Fix +


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brush Cleaner
Foundation 
Virgin Kiss Lipglass


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 5, 2009)

brush cleaner
techokohls
shore leave e/s


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 

 
_oww and brush cleaner to_

 
Ohh, I forgot about that. I don't use their brush cleaner anymore. Too expensive.


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 5, 2009)

_*The only item that I'm even close to using up is Ms Fizz Dazzleglass, but I've had that for about a year now and it still has almost half of a tube.  Dazzleglasses don't seem as easy to use up as people say they are, cause I used to use this one daily and reapply at least once a day.*_


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 5, 2009)

Brush Cleaner and Fix+ Spray


----------



## n_c (Jul 5, 2009)

Brush cleaner.


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jul 5, 2009)

Viva Glam II and the cleanse off oil ( I use it to clean my brushes too so there you go. LOL) Everything else I have too much of. *Sigh*


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm so with everyone on the "everything else I have too much of" bandwagon....  I use Prescriptives foundation and concealor, and I go through that fairly regularly.... I wish I used MAC so at least I could B2M it, but I'm afraid of breaking out even more than I already do.....   I switched to the prep and prime transparent powder, so I'm going through that pretty quickly as well...  (used to use Prescriptives magic powder)


----------



## Elusive21 (Jul 5, 2009)

Brule eyeshadow - I use it every day no matter what other eyeshadow color I am pairing with it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 5, 2009)

Dazzleglasses, cremeglasses and tendertones.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 5, 2009)

Dazzleglasses and brush cleanser.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Mascara and Dazzleglass.
Its hard to finish up anything else quickly. I have too much makeup!_

 

I totally agree with you!  I have too much stuff to put a dent in anything!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Other than that, I would say that it's Fix + for me.


----------



## MrsWoods (Jul 6, 2009)

Brush Cleaner
Slimshines
Cremeglass


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 6, 2009)

Great thread! 

I used to go through the _Studio Fix Fluid_ like water before I purchased the little pump accessory that attaches to the bottle. The best investment - that little thing! 

Now I'm able to make the bottle last longer, and it ensures the product is less likely to dry out due to overexposure to the air every time the cap came off .

I still go through a lot of _Studio Fix Fluid_ as well as _Fix+, Studio Fix Powder_, and of course those darned _Dazzleglasses!_


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 6, 2009)

I've never gone through anything all the way besides Brush Cleanser.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jul 6, 2009)

I haven't gone through anything yet (geez, I have a ton and can't imagine finishing any of my lipsticks/lipglosses!) but I've put the biggest dent into my Painterly Paint pot and have used almost 50% of my Studio Sculpt Foundation.


----------



## Growing Wings (Jul 6, 2009)

For me it's gotta be the prep+prime finishing powder.  I use it every day, so I go through it pretty quick.


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 6, 2009)

I usually go through a bottle of cleanse off oil every 4 months or so, the only other things I have used up completely are Studio Tech, Studio Fix, mascara and a Dollymix blush


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 6, 2009)

My mum uses MAC powder and she goes through that really really quickly, I only use Rimmel's Stay Matte powder and I use it everyday just like she does but she FLIES through her MAC powder, everytime I go to see her she's either touched the pan/needs to buy a new one.  

As shameful as it sounds I have never finished off a single product makeup wise, I've chucked stuff out but that doesn't really count.  The only thing I've touched the pan on is my YSL palette pop and even that was a sample which has pan showing after a year of using it every single day..well worth the money IMO.


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly, just the basics - brush cleaner, and prep & prime SPF 50.  In terms of actual makeup, I have way too much of it to actually use it up anytime soon!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jul 7, 2009)

Def. my MSF Natural.  That stuff just vanishes into thin air!


----------



## JStarJStar (Jul 7, 2009)

I really need to get a pump for my foundation, and your post has just given me another reason to get one....  does anyone know if the MAC pumps fit on prescriptives bottles?  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Great thread! 

I used to go through the Studio Fix Fluid like water before I purchased the little pump accessory that attaches to the bottle. The best investment - that little thing! 

Now I'm able to make the bottle last longer, and it ensures the product is less likely to dry out due to overexposure to the air every time the cap came off .

I still go through a lot of Studio Fix Fluid as well as Fix+, Studio Fix Powder, and of course those darned Dazzleglasses! 








_


----------



## Dayjoy (Jul 7, 2009)

I used up an entire tube of Oh Baby lipglass and replaced it.  I have also used an entire tube of Vinyl lipstick--including scraping out the dregs with a lipbrush.  It's discontinued but I have two backups.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JStarJStar* 

 
_I'm so with everyone on the "everything else I have too much of" bandwagon.... I use Prescriptives foundation and concealor, and I go through that fairly regularly.... I wish I used MAC so at least I could B2M it, but I'm afraid of breaking out even more than I already do..... I switched to the prep and prime transparent powder, so I'm going through that pretty quickly as well... (used to use Prescriptives magic powder)_

 

first off thank you so much!!!! on the compliment about my sig lol. but what's funny is i had alot of problems with M.A.C breaking me out when i first started using it but it was weird the more i used it, the more it actually cleared my skin and i didnt break out. i tried MUFE HD foundation and WHOAAAA i got a free ticket to pimple city. lol.


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 7, 2009)

brush cleaner, foundation, msf natural and i just hit the pan on rice paper.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2009)

the brush cleaner and fix+ are the only things i go through really... have too much to use up shadows and glosses!!


----------



## jungleland (Jul 7, 2009)

I used completely only the skin refined zone treatment,  I have dazzleglasses and cremsheen with only a few weeks to  go and, I don't know if it's count but  I have also 2  broken technakohls  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 7, 2009)

^^Probably the Brush Cleaner or Cleanse Off Oil. Next would be Stud brow pencil and MSF Natural.


----------



## Kalico (Jul 7, 2009)

Shroom e/s


----------



## SuSana (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a few: brush cleaner, MSF Natural, Studio Fix powder, Stilife paint, Bare Study paint pot, Lingering brow pencil, Fix+, Phloof! e/s, and Bare Necessity dazzleglass.


----------



## Diva009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fix +, expensive pink eyeshadow


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 7, 2009)

Fix + definitly!! brill and living pink eyeshadows i miss them both


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jul 7, 2009)

Studio fix ( like 4 times that's all I use to wear before I discovered liquid foundation), studio tech, fix+


----------



## malaliath (Jul 7, 2009)

Engraved Powerpoint!  I wear it nearly every day, and I just fly through them.


----------



## atwingirl (Jul 7, 2009)

Brush Cleanser (I finally put it in a small spray bottle, a small batch at a time and that seems to make the bottle last longer), Half-N-Half l/s, Whirl l/p, Brule and Quarry e/s,  Lust and Clear l/g. These staples seem to always be empty and need to be replaced most often!


----------



## starlightx (Jul 8, 2009)

Extra Amps DG - it's currently my first and only DG and I bought it on Wednesday (7/1). Almost done.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jul 8, 2009)

Eyeshadow in Ricepaper. That's my staple highlight color. my other eyeshadows hardly make a dent!


----------



## glassy girl (Jul 8, 2009)

spiked eyebrow pencil- studio fix- msf natural- fix+


----------



## matsubie (Jul 8, 2009)

MSFN, Fix + and Prep and Prime SPF 50


----------



## kariii (Jul 8, 2009)

For all you ladies that go through brush cleaner like crazy. PUT IT IN A SPRAY BOTTLE. Spray your brushes then wipe them down, it will last wayyy longer.

to answer the OP, I have gone through like 2 love nectars l/g and instant gold l/g. I have to buy studio fix fluid and MSF natural about every two months. I have finished So ceylon MSF. Hit the pan on twinks e/s, expensive pink e/s, carbon e/s and brule e/s. Face Prep and prime, strobe cream, blot powder and studio finish concealer. OH i have also finished partyline lipstick and mascaras, of course! WOW!


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 8, 2009)

I have only ever gone through a long stem rose slimshine (my favorite everyday lip color), smolder eye kohl, and dervish lipliner.  Like others I have too much so I hardly ever get through anything.


----------



## NeonKitty (Jul 10, 2009)

Yogurt e/s, shale e/s, vex e/s, various lipgelees. I've only started wearing makeup frequently this year (before I wore it only rarely). The MAC items I am burning through the most quickly currently are: brave new bronze l/s, gold rebel l/g, ricepaper e/s, flip e/s, brun e/s, MSFN, blacktrack f/l, blot powder, lip conditioner.


----------



## kathyp (Jul 10, 2009)

The only thing I always "hit metal" on is Studio Finish concealer.


----------



## minnie_moo (Jul 10, 2009)

Shroom & Omega- I've only had them since April & have made a serious dent in both of them! I do wear one or both nearly every day though, so I'm doing well


----------



## cloudsweare (Jul 10, 2009)

Syrup lipstick. I am addicted to it.


----------



## SparkleBear (Jul 10, 2009)

The light-medium half of the MSF/shimmer! Geesh did that go fast, there's no way I could use the shimmer at the same rate.


----------



## shy_gal_jojo65 (Jul 12, 2009)

moisturelush and the mascaras.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Jul 12, 2009)

i seem to have used alot of "moth to flame" dazzleglass, especially as i didnt get it that long ago
i also use loads of gesso eyeshadow


----------



## rocking chick (Jul 12, 2009)

Just one tendertone called Pucker.


----------



## disconlemonade (Jul 12, 2009)

I have gone through a bottle of Mineralize Satinfinish and hit pan on MSFN, but I have too much of everything else to actually finish.


----------



## Ebbychina (Jul 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_My Studio Fix Powder! But I hate when I begin to finish it because it becomes so hard to get all of the product out from around the edges. I am OCD about finishing every little bit of product lol._

 
I second you with that one! I've found the Coastal Scents Kabuki on a Stick Brush pretty helpful in getting the last bits of Studio Fix Powder!

I also finish the Blot Powder pretty fast!


----------



## amabel (Jul 12, 2009)

Blush gentle because it was my first mac blush and I am just in love with it.


----------



## jenixxx (Jul 14, 2009)

Carbon e/s, I use it everyday as an eyeliner when on the run
Brun e/s, again daily use for filling in brows
Subculture lip pencil

Feels like I am replacing these on every haul.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 14, 2009)

Fix+
But then again, I was spraying that shit all the damn time.
In the morning to wake myself up
To set my face makeup
to wet some eye shadows
to refresh my face on a hot day
to relax my face right after a shower.
Guuuurl


----------



## cazgh (Jul 14, 2009)

Brush cleaner
Painterly paint pot
Rice paper
Fling eyebrow thingy


----------



## Lotte (Jul 15, 2009)

Bare Study paint pot ( I use it every day as a eyeshadow primer)


----------



## noemie (Jul 15, 2009)

Mostly lip products - I'm on my third cultured lipglass and second slimshine in bare.


----------



## tremorviolet (Jul 15, 2009)

Rich Ground f/l.  I use it almost everyday with all my looks.  Blacktrack and the brown one are too harsh  but Rich Ground goes perfectly with my red hair and looks like a neutral on me.


----------



## MzzRach (Jul 15, 2009)

I've gone through several tubes of Viva Glam V lipglass.


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jul 15, 2009)

Blacktrack Fluidline- wear almost everyday
Satin Taupe e/s- wear most days as part of my go to look
Viva Glam V lipstick- wear almost everyday as my work lipstick with various glosses over it.


----------

